# Die Lösung meines Filterproblems.........



## Koi-Uwe (22. Nov. 2008)

........... in der Innenhälterung

Heute war ich bei meinem Koidealer um ein paar PVC-Formstücke für meinen Innenteichfilter zu besorgen. 
Da seh ich doch einen Mini-Vliesfilter von EPS mit Bioeinheit. Mensch, sowas könnte ich auch gebrauchen sag ich, kein Thema, kannst du zu Testzwecken mitnehmen und anschließen sagt er.
Das hab ich dann auch getan. Klasse Teil, schon jetzt sieht man was er rausholt   Er wird von einer 6000er Pumpe versorgt, geht aber bis 8000 Liter.

Also, wieder eine Sorge weniger  

Und  an Detlef, meinem Koihändler (der hier auch immer mitliest hat er mir vorhin erzählt)


----------



## chr1z (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die Lösung meines Filterproblems.........*

was soll das teil den kosten ? 
hast noch weitere bilder ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die Lösung meines Filterproblems.........*

Ich glaube Listenpreis liegt so um die 2.000€ rum. 
Was möchtest du denn sehen, dann mach ich noch Bilder.

Ich hab eben mal ne 1/4 Stunde davor gesessen um zu sehen wie das funktioniert. Echt Irre


----------



## Rob (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die Lösung meines Filterproblems.........*

Hallo 

Super Sache so ein Vliesfilter.
Schade das bei der Literangabe nicht noch eine Null hinten dran hängt.
Da hätte ich sicher zugeschlagen. 

LG Robert


----------



## Torsten. Z (23. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die Lösung meines Filterproblems.........*

Hi,

habe auch bei einen Bekannten einen Vliesfilter in betrieb gesehen. Sehr gute Reinigungsleistung. Aber der Preis schreckt einen schon etwas ab, 2000€ für 6.000 bis 8.000L/STD ist schon ein Batzen + folge Kosten für das Vlies  (für mich). Aber von der Funktion her Top.
Und wer das Geld hat, eine Top Lösung.


----------



## chr1z (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die Lösung meines Filterproblems.........*

dieser vliesfilter läuft ja über ein sensor wo das vlies weiter transportiert oder ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die Lösung meines Filterproblems.........*

Ja,
aber den hab ich noch nicht entdecken können, ich denke mal wenn ich die Vliesrolle wechsle werde ich ihn sehen, sind sogar 2 meine ich


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die Lösung meines Filterproblems.........*

Kleiner Zwischenbericht nach 5 Tagen

Der Filter läuft jetzt seit letzten Samstag an meiner IH. Glasklares Wasser, Topp Wasserwerte.
Über den Vliesverbrauch mach ich mir aber doch Gedanken   Ich denke das eine 100 Meter-Rolle ca. 3 Wochen hält (ca. 30€) Aber ich hoffe noch das es sich noch gibt wenn das Wasser sauberer ist.

Für meinen "richtigen" Teich soll ja auch so ein Teil seine Arbeit verrichten. Nur dann gehen da 30.000 Liter durch den Filter, klar ist der Filter (Vliesbreite) auch größer, aber das Verhältnis stimmt ja so ca. Kann ja keiner bezahlen   
Muss ich mir nochmal Gedanken machen :beeten :beeten


----------



## Torsten. Z (28. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die Lösung meines Filterproblems.........*

Hallo Koi-Uwe,

ich denke das du damit rechnen kannst das du ca. 1 Rolle pro 4 Wochen benötigen wirst. Das ist schon ein ordentliches Sümmchen im Jahr. Die Reinigungsleistung ist zwar sehr gut aber ich denke das ein Trommelfilter mit anschließender Biostufe nicht viel schlechter sein wird. Und auf dauer auch kosten günstiger trotz Spülung.


----------



## Redlisch (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Die Lösung meines Filterproblems.........*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Ja,
> aber den hab ich noch nicht entdecken können, ich denke mal wenn ich die Vliesrolle wechsle werde ich ihn sehen, sind sogar 2 meine ich




Ach ich dachte immer, das daß Vlies ohne Strom weitertransportiert wird...
Wenn der Wasserstand steigt (Vlies verschmutzt) läuft etwas über einen Auslauf weg und treibt ein Wasserrad an, welcher das Vlies weiter transportiert. Dadurch sinkt der Wasserspiegel wieder und das Spiel beginnt von vorne.

Diese Lösung fand ich einfach und genial ....

Axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Die Lösung meines Filterproblems.........*

Hallo Axel,
dass ist auch beim *Genesis* so, alle anderen haben einen kleinen Motor der das Vlies weiter transportiert.

Vorgestern habe ich zum ersten mal das Vlies gewechselt, Ihhhhhhhhhhh was für ein Gestank. Also in eigentlich für eine Innenhälterung nicht so geeignet. Aber nach 2 Stunden lüften konnte man wieder ins Wohnzimmer gehen


----------



## koimen (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Die Lösung meines Filterproblems.........*

Hallo Uwe

Hatte auch so meine Gedanken gemacht wie ich eine bessere Vorfilterung erhalte ohne grosse arbeiten ständig zu verrichten müssen.......SiFi muss auch immer wieder selber spülen......Vliesfilter ständige kosten mit Vlies kaufen.....etc. da finde ich den Trommelfilter die beste Lösung.....werde mir sicher so ein Teil zulegen. Die Kosten sind ja nicht viel höher als dieses Teil von Dir jetzt.....wenn man es hochrechnet kommt er günstiger mit den Jahren da keine Vlieskosten.....Wasser muss ja sowieso immer gewechselt werden........muss zwar ziemlich weit fahren um mir einen günstigen Preis/Leistung TF abzuholen (30cbm/Std/3000Euro), aber es wird sich sicher lohnen zum wohle meiner Koi!!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Die Lösung meines Filterproblems.........*

Morgen 

Mittlerweile ist der Vliesfilter 1 Monat in Betrieb, die letzte Rolle hat es auf 16 Tage geschafft, nachdem die davor es nur auf 7 Tage gebracht hat, nachdem ich eine UVC vorgeschaltet habe. 
Sonstige Reinigungs oder Wartungsarbeiten fallen nicht an. Einzig der Geruch stört wenn man den Deckel aufmacht, aber wer betreibt einen VF schon im Wohnzimmer ? 

Ich bin immer noch Begeistert  
Daher habe ich nun auch für meinen "richtigen" Teich ein VF bestellt. Sicherlich ist das Vlies nicht gerade Günstig, aber die Filterleistung und besonders die "Wartungsarmut" ist total klasse.


----------



## rainthanner (23. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Die Lösung meines Filterproblems.........*

Hallo, 

also mal abgesehen von Plus- und Minuskriterien bei Vliesfiltern, 


finde ich dies im Fall "Wohnzimmer-Fischlein-Notquartier-Filterung-Uwe" die perfekte Lösung. 

Warten wir mal, obs nit der Zeit nicht auch müffelt. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Die Lösung meines Filterproblems.........*

Solange man den Filterdeckel nicht aufmacht, riecht es auch nicht. Aber eben dem dem Vliesrollenwechsel ist erstmal durchlüften angesagt 

Und ganz Wichtig !!! immer Gummihandschuhe anziehen, bevor man die alte Rolle anfasst 
Hatte ich beim ersten Wechsel nicht gemacht, ich hab immer noch das Gefühl das meine Hände riechen :beeten:beeten


----------



## maritim (31. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Die Lösung meines Filterproblems.........*

hallo uwe,

 habe gerade den beitrag entdeckt.

arbeitest du noch immer mit dem eps-vliesfilter?
wie sind deine erfahrungen am teich mit vliesfilter oder betreibst du ihn nur in der ih.?

kann ich mir im kommenden jahr mit ruhigen gewissen den eps 300 oder eps 600
kaufen?
oder würdest du, nachdem du erfahrung damit gesammelt hast vom kauf abraten?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Die Lösung meines Filterproblems.........*

Hi Peter 

Den EPS300 hab ich nicht mehr an der IH. Da läuft nun ein Oase 10.1.

Am Teich hab ich den Smartpond 800G und bin mehr als zufrieden damit  Eine Empfehlung möchte ich dir nicht aussprechen, da fließen so viele Faktoren mit in die Kaufentscheidung. 
Aber nimm lieber eine Nummer größer, ist auf Dauer günstiger vom Vliesverbrauch her.


----------



## maritim (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Die Lösung meines Filterproblems.........*

hallo uwe,

ich gehe mal davon aus, das du den eps-vliesfilter verkauft hast.

kannst du mir sagen warum du dich gegen eps-vliesfilter entschieden hast?
kannst du mir kurz die vor und nachteile beider vliesfilter sagen?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Die Lösung meines Filterproblems.........*

Morgen 

der EPS300 war nur eine Leihgabe von meinem Koi-Händler. Ich hätte ihn dann kaufen können aber für meinen Teich ist dann doch 2 Nummern zu klein 

Ich denke alle Vliesfiltermodelle haben Vor und Nachteile


----------

